# Shock on plow blade??'S



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

Ive seen a couple of Western blade's with shock's to catch the snap back of blade,and wanted to know if anyone has made any kind of shock setup's for a Meyer blade,and what kind of shock's,and where about's they mounted them.it seem's like a great idea to have shock's to catch that snap back when blade lean's forward.2nd question is where is a good cheap spot to buy the western shock's.On a tight budget getting started this season.Last year was HORRIBLE in the plowing dept.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

You can find them here: http://www.rcpw.com/Sale_Items/special1nopic.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

Help's alot!Thank You


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an older 8 foot meyers and put a couple light truck shocks that I had sitting around. I mounted them on the bottom using two extra spring holes in the sector and then figured the length and made a bracket at the top using angle iron and a couple bolts. It works really good or I just haven't caught on anything yet, I'll try to post a pic. later.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, I was wrong I used c-channel at the top. Here's a link to some pics of my truck, you can kind of see the shocks. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36793


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

I see!Look's like what I was planning on building.LOVE the old FORD!Might be old,but paid for,and RELIABLE!I depend on a 1979 Bronco,and this will be it's 1st year with plow.I normally use my 1979 F350 4X4 Dually,but the Bronco is much more easier on my back.Now i will only use the one ton for big storm's.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

One Ton Dually, sorry it took a little while, hope these help. I like the Bronco, old Fords are the best, I've had 6 of them from 76-79, 1 84 and a 95. I'd like to see some pics of your other trucks if you have the chance. Ijust can't imagine why you would rather drive the Bronco My 250 has been beefed up in the front and it does like to abuse me, oh well. I included a pick with the number of the shocks I used, i think they were Napa ones, just get some decent quality.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

that help's,and look's like it work's good.Go to FordTruckEnthusist.com,and look at the gallery for Supercabf350dually.All my truck's are there.I can't figure out how to post pic's here.All I own is Ford 77-79's.Real good work horse's!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the collection, is there a lifted one in the ford addict photo? Couple other thoughts on the shocks. To get the positioning right I unhooked the springs to see for sure how much forward travel I needed and added a little extra, used the c channel and some flat stock to brace it to the flat stock that the spring eye bolts go thru for support, probably not needed. On the bottom I used the biggest bolts the shocks would take and some fender washers, and in positioning them right while tightening I pulled the steel sleeve of the shocks part way into the extra spring holes on the sector making a tight, soild fit. It does seem to work good, I'll know for sure at the end of the season.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea,there's a 79 F350 4X4 sitting on 44 tsl's.I started my shock setup today,and is working out great so far.Thank's for the help on it.if yea ever need part's let me know.I might be able to help.These ol Ford's are getting hard to run by now a day's.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a couple with 38's and 40's, I miss them, the one with 38's had a 429 that thing would get, about 65 in 1st with a c-6. Glad your shocks are going well, it's a little easier with an idea to go off of, I've thought about making wings for mine, but not brave enough yet. I'll keep the parts offer in mind, so far not much trouble there. I used to have spares of about everthing for the old ones, but then I went to college and sold off the old trucks and figured I'd never get another, yeah right, took me 6 months to find a decent priced front window.  Gotta love them though, I get alot of people talkin' smack about it, but guess who pulls them out? Hope your shocks go well, post some pics when you're done if you can.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

i can't get gas while out plowing without someone(usually older folk's)asking what year the oneton is or WoW that must be one hell of a bear for pushing snowwesport .The 77-79's are my favorite due to the bullet proof drive line,and how simple they are to work on period.Ive alway's had 77-9 p/u,and then had kid's,and that's how the Bronco came about,and plus they only made that style for 78-9,and I like being different so I bought one,and then I wanted back in a pickup so my son and I built the 79 Supercab 4X4 460/C6/NP205 Dually.We were able to use a Dana 70 rear with 2"spacer's to fit rear wheel's but worked out great.all my truck's have the Fisher Traditional style belt driven setup's,but my Bronco,and that has a E-47 with a custom western frame fabricated to be Meyers.I did a super sweet job!I have the Slick Stick to run it.Keep me posted on your wing's.My next project as well(LOL).I love to melt steel together.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like too much fun. How'd you manage to find a dana 60 for the front, that's like drivin with gold. I was lookin in four wheel and offroad mag. one of the company is offering a 80 front, that would be nice, I've bent a 44 before, but I made it in a mag. with that jump. My truck now has a meyers 47 with the slik stik, an 8' blade and 2/3 of the a frame that are meyers, I chopped the rest of the a-frame off and made my own to fit to a western uni-mount frame mount that was on the truck, the top mount for the pump and lights bolts in the top set of holes on the uni-mount and the top bolts to the brush gaurd, the gaurd and bumper combo will take out 5" dia trees , so I figure it should hold up for the plow, and has so far. 

Did your super cab have rusted out body mounts? I had a F100 79 super cab, I got rid of it after I had to add some 2x4 to hold one corner of the cab up, that was 4 years ago and the kid who bought it is still driving it, I wanted something a little newer for driving 400 miles one way to college. Should have kept it though. The wings should be fun, I spent a year building stock cars and have been hooked on fabing my own stuff since.:redbounce


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

Yup,I had to rebuild the floor in the rear of cab,the mount's were wasted!other then that we got lucky.the cab is off a 77 Trailer special,and is almost mint.very lucky find!I will be selling the one ton as it's getting rusty,and it has matching F/R D60's with 3:54's.fisher setup.Rusty under the pretty paint.It's plowed since 1979(LOL).FORD TOUGH!!!!!


----------

